# no start 18.5 b/s model 42a707 need help



## spider123 (Nov 9, 2009)

hello im new here.
need some help with a 18.5 hp b/s engine model 42a707. let me fill you in. my brother owned this and gave to me. he was mowing, took a break went back out to start mower, starter would just spin, he found starter gear stripped , he replaced the gear, the engine would turn over but would not start, he found there was no spark, he then tested coil found that to be bad,he said he had checked the keyway for flywheel and it was ok,he installed new coil now it has spark,seems to want to start,popping out of carb but still would not start. now i get it. its been sitting 2 years i drain the gas,new fuel filter new plugs , charge battery,cranks very good but still pops out of carb. i check gap on coil , its ok. i pull flywheel it has moved about 180 degrees, key is broke. i install new key, try to start . starter will not crank engine over. i can see gear come up and mesh with flywheel gear,but engine makes about one turn and then starter makes noise but engine is not turning. i can turn over by hand, seems to be normal not locked up, could excessive fuel in cylinders be causing this. im going to remove plugs tonight and see how it turns over. when i bought new key i asked if they thought it could be the starter clutch, he said he has not sold one in years.
thanks for any help


----------



## ftfixer (Sep 20, 2009)

*b&s no start*

could still be starter problems as far as not turning engine make sure battery is charging and voltage is not dropping to low while trying to start. does the engine have over-head valves and also check engine oil level and lets us know what happens:dude:


----------



## spider123 (Nov 9, 2009)

Put Everything Back Together,it Started Up First Crank, Drove It Around Yard, Tried Mower Worked Fine. Mowed Lawn For About 10 To 15 Min Then Engine Started To Lose Power, Like It Was Running Out Of Gas.then It Died But It Started Right Back Up, Seems To Be Running Fine Again, Then I Drove It About 150 Feet And It Did The Same Thing Again. It Started Backup No Problem So I Parked It. No Black Smokeout Of Exhaust , Was Not Running Rough , Had Lots Of Power, Just Like Someone VERY Slowly Turned The Fuel Off. Any Ideas ???


----------



## ftfixer (Sep 20, 2009)

sounds like a fuel problem what about the fuel filter,fuel hose could be collapsing,bad fuel pump,possible there is trash in tank stopping fuel flow.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Try it with the fuel cap loose. If that solves the problem, replace the cap.
Good luck


----------

